

We are in the bubble, I am now 100% sure - cgart

Hi folks,<p>this is just a small post about my yesterday experience. On a flight between Boston and Denver (United airlines) there was a video running on the screens. Video was: "How to make a million dollars" And they showed a footage about footycs.com, a youtube-like service for skaters, snowboarders etc.<p>I mean, is this is not a real prove of being in the bubble: Ordinary people in the plane get entertained by two (very young) "web-entrepreneurs". Unfortunately I wasn't able to locate this video in the web. However, it is worth to look this video first, before deciding for going by your own business. You could learn a lesson from that: do not be so darn naive and work hard when starting your own company.<p>P.S. Just realized that this video is already pretty old (3 years or so), however still very interesting.<p>EDIT: Here a blog, I found about this video: http://www.ianfernando.com/2007/tlc-how-to-make-millions-internet-entrepreneurs/
======
websirnik
Where is the video link?

~~~
cgart
Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find the video on the web. If somebody could
find this, please post it here and I will edit the post to include it.

